
Former high-flying VC Michael Rothenberg now faces criminal charges - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/former-high-flying-vc-rothenberg-faces-federal-criminal-charges-2020-6
======
machinecontrol
More surprising is the total lack of diligence and oversight from investors
who gave him millions of dollars.

